# Does victory over Mavs make Nash definite MVP?



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

How much impact does the doubele overtime victory over the Mavericks have on Nash's chance for a third strait MVP?


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

I personally think it solidifies it. He is the reason the game was tied and the reason why they won in the end.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I think they'll look at the whole yr. It is still just one game. Shouldn't take away what Dirk has done all season.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

He is not the MVP. It's Dirk's to lose, but Steve is in the conversation.

If the Mavs lose that WC lead to the Suns, then we can argue, but I doubt that happens.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

I don't think it should but it will. I can just feel it after the game. You hear it in the announcers voices who had their doubts going into the fourth quarter. Than the euphoria after the game, and the talk it'll generate. Everyone will want to be apart of the discussion who has any basketball intellect and it'll definitely be felt that Nowitzki is not clutch despite him making a game-winning shot in December.

The attitude at the end of the game didn't help. When Nash gets mad, he looks either goofy or is smiling and looking like "**** you" but you can't do anything about it. Nowitzki is just way too intense. In a subjective award, these things come into play unfortunately. It's that simple.

But if I voted today, I'd give it to Dirk Nowitzki. Seriously. The Suns played horrible and the Mavs had two bad games in a row. I feel stupid for getting so damn excited but the calls in the first OT just got me so irate.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

This didn't give it to Nash but I think it lets everyone know he is the favorite right now.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Dirk can still win it but this game put Nash back in the lead without question.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

I agree with Carbo04. I think Steve is back on top right now. But after the buzz surrounding this game dies down, we'll just have to wait and see how Steve and Dirk (and their respective teams) perform down the stretch.

In the end, I think the Mavs will keep the top seed and I have a feeling Dirk will win the MVP as a result. In my opinion though, Steve should be MVP.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Aylwin said:


> In the end, I think the Mavs will keep the top seed and I have a feeling Dirk will win the MVP as a result.


I agree with that part. Dirk will win it.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

It is too early decide who gonna win it...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Give it to Kobe - make everybody mad. :biggrin:


----------



## dru_jones (Dec 1, 2006)

i think Dirk's going to win it this year just because i don't see the powers-that-be making nash a 3-time mvp. even though dirk's a big choke artist! 

besides, imagine the stuff shaq would say if nash was a 3-time mvp! =)


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

I think "choke artist" may be a bit too harsh for Dirk but Nash definitely made a strong case for himself in that last game. Nash carried the team back from an almost certain loss and made the final shot to send the game into overtime. He was in total control of the game when it mattered most. Dirk, on the other hand, missed a potential game winning shot and then later a potential game-tying shot. He still played well though so it's not so bad for him.

To me, the game was a confirmation of why Steve should be MVP. But it was actually nothing new as he's been playing like that all season.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Nash had the better season before that game anyway, would have had the better record now as well if he hadn't missed those 5 games or whatever.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

xray said:


> Give it to Kobe - make everybody mad. :biggrin:


That's funny, he is always in the conversation somewhere. I mean it is KOBE.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

I'm thinking Nash will win it again this year.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

he has the mvp in the bag.


----------

